# Needing help with a commander



## 90accord (Aug 22, 2011)

My brother has a 2012 1000 commander x. Hes looking for some type of a Programmer or module to bump it up a little. who makes the best plug and play programmer/module for them.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Look for something called "black box" or "gizmo" on the commander forum. 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

from what i've heard just get a airdam clutch , heard that wakes them up alot


----------

